# migrating zfs from opensolaris to freebsd (corrupt gpt)



## trash (Oct 13, 2009)

hello, im trying to move a disk from solaris to freebsd stable 7.2
but when i do it gives me a corrupt GPT error.
i think because solaris used to entire drive no partitions etc.
anyone know how to fix this ?
ive studied google etc and i cant see any solution anywhere that i understand


----------



## trash (Oct 14, 2009)

can anyone answer if the GPT table is even used on the disk in zfs? like if i destroy it - will that wipe my data ?


----------



## trash (Oct 16, 2009)

im on amd64 freebsd 7.2 v13 i havent tuned it yet but i exported it from solaris. both software version are the same etc... it should work ive been told.


----------

